# Worst sources at eroids



## CNYC (Feb 19, 2015)

Here is a list of the worst rated sources at eroids by the reviews. No live links as per the rules 

steroidibg.eu 
peptideskopen.com 
steroide24.net 
dopingcenter.com 
dionysuslabs.co 
androlic.com 
SteroidsA-Z.com 
oh-anabolic.com 
xtlab.m 
UkBestGear.co.uk 
vikingstore.org 
kinetic-international.net/ 
Steroidpharmacy.eu 
buy-steroids.org 
hc-pharmacy.com 
knightofpharma.com 
buyanabolicsteroids.net 
Syntheticgenes.lt 
alphamalephama.com 
eurobolic.eu 
swift-gear.com 
dobry-koks.za.pl 
bannerhulkgear.com 
body-pharma.net 
canadianroids.com 
roidex.org 
sterorider.com 
anaboliczworld.net 
steroidsfactory.com 
fitandshape.com 
fast-mass.com 
Gympharma.com 
qualityvet.tblog.com 
anabolicsupplies.com 
anabolicoschile.cl 
teragonlabs.co/ 
steroids.la 
muscletalk.org 
healthmed4u.net 
slimeezy.com 
steroidjunkie.com 
euromeds.org 
toppharmacyshop.net 
xplodepharma.com 
gear4you.net 
orientalpharma.com 
sportsmeditabs.co.uk 
Mutagenic 
buyanabolcheap.com 
sterobolics.com


----------



## mugzy (Aug 1, 2019)

All sources with websites. Be very careful purchasing from a source using a website.


----------



## StickyNuts (Aug 16, 2019)

mugzy said:


> All sources with websites. Be very careful purchasing from a source using a website.



So you only use email sources?!


----------



## Lizard King (Aug 16, 2019)

Thought the whole site was scammer or selective scammer?


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 16, 2019)

I agree with mugzy and lizard

There is no best just smart and stupid, smart isn't on that list because they don't exist to the open eye and public.


----------



## Beast (Aug 17, 2019)

Very true. A lot of those sites pop up on google like nothing. Wouldn’t trust them


----------



## gunslinger357 (Aug 24, 2019)

eroids is shit, period.  I used to get good GH off a couple China sources on there, but overall it seems to be a lot of scammers.


----------

